# آآآه من حوا ...(1)



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*= آلو ..*
*( ترد بقمصة ) زى ما تكون بتكح فى وشه *
*- أهلا*
*= أية دة ؟ مالك ياحبيبتى ؟*
*- ماليش*
*= شكلك زعلانة !!*
*- لأ مافيش *
*= لأ بجد ؟ ..مالك أنتى زعلانة منى ؟*
*- إنت عملت حاجة تزعل ؟!!*​

*( يهرش فى دماغه محاولا التذكر دون جدوى )*
*= هئ هئ ..لا مش فاكر ..*
*- خلاص لما تبقى تفتكر !!*
*= مالك بجد ؟!!*
*- خلاص مافيش حاجة ..وانت عامل أية ؟*​ 
*وهكذا يطلع عين الشاب مع فتاته محاولا فهم لماذا أتقمصت منه الحبيبة ؟!! ...*
*هو زعلها بجد والا دلع بنات وخلاص ؟*
*وتمضى نصف ساعة وربما تزيد ...*​ 
*= مالِك ..؟*
*- ماليش** ..*
*= مالِك ..؟*
*- ماليش** ..*
*= عشان خاطرى*
*- وهو انت كنت شيلت خاطرى عشان تحلفنى بخاطرك ؟*
*= يبقى زعلانة منى *
*- أية دة وعرفتها كدة من نفسك ؟!!...طيب كويس والله*​ 
*= مالِك ..؟*
*- ماليش** ..*
*= مالِك ..؟*
*- ماليش** ..*​ 
*ويظل المسكين هكذا طوال الليل وتنتهى المكالمة أو أتصال النت على أم الشات دون أن يعرف *
*ماذا أقترفت يداه ...أو هى زعلانة من أية تحديداً ؟!!!*​ 
*يقضى بقى تانى يوم مشغول بالمكالمة ...هكذا أرادت هى ..!!*
*يراجع كل تصرفاته على مدار اليوم السابق ...دون جدوى ...!!!*​ 
*( سألنى الفتى ) بأعتبارى رد "حريم " ماذا يفعل فى هذه الحالة ؟*
*قلت له أعمل زيى ....خد الموضوع من قصيره ( قص جحش )*​ 
*= آلو ..*
*( ترد بقمصة ) زى ما تكون بتكح فى وش أمى *
*- أهلا*
*= أية دة مالك ياحبيبتى ؟*
*- ماليش*
*= شكلك زعلانة !!*
*- لأ مافيش *
*= مافيش أزاى صوتك مش عاجبنى *
*- إنت عملت حاجة تزعل ؟*
*= لأ ,....معملتش *
*- يبقى خلاص !!*
*= ليكى مزاج تتكلمى وألا أقفل ؟!*
*- كماااااااااان ؟؟؟*
*- أيوة طالما هنقضيها مالِك ..؟...ماليش .. مالِك ..؟...ماليش...*
*يلزم أنى أقوم أشوف ورايا أية وأريح دماغ أمى !!!*​ 
*دوبنا أقلام ....فى عتاب وكلام *
*وكتبنا حرام... ظلم العاشقين *
*وفى شرع ميين ...نسهر ما ننام *
*وعلمنا من الليل موالنا ...*
*نوصف لك فيه أحوالنا ...*
*قلنا لك ياااماااا.....ولاقولتش ؟*
*ميتى هتجينا ما بتردش ....*​ 
*شالله ما رديت ...*
*منتهى الرومانسية يا عوبد ....*
*شكر الله سعيكم ...*​


----------



## sparrow (19 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه ضحكتني يا عبود وانا ارفانه من الشغل 
متابعه معاك باقي الاجزاء


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*اية يعنى ؟؟*
*مافيش ولا تعليق حريمى ؟؟ دة أنا توقعت تشطبوا عليا ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ضحكتني يا عبود *وانا ارفانه من الشغل*


 *مالك ؟ ماليش ....ههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

يعنى إيه :*( قص جحش )؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *يعنى إيه :( قص جحش )؟؟*


 *الجحش ( ولامؤاخذة ) وهو صغير بيجى له حلاق غشيم يحلق له بيقص له قوام قوام أى كلام ويخلص*
*بينضرب مثل على اللى بيقصر المواضيع ويجيب م الآخر* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مالك ؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

انها الحقيقه 
هنعلق نقول ايه بقي ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الجحش ( ولامؤاخذة ) وهو صغير بيجى له حلاق غشيم يحلق له بيقص له قوام قوام أى كلام ويخلص*
> *بينضرب مثل على اللى بيقصر المواضيع ويجيب م الآخر*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مالك ؟؟؟*


 
*ااااااه كويس بردو يجيب من الاخر-- بلا وجع دماغ هو الواحد ناقص قرف و صداع و نكد-- المجال مفتوح بس للفرفوشات و النعنوشات و الفرحانات.. هتلوى بوزها بقا و تقرفنا هنحلق لها "حلق جحش ( و لا مؤاخذه)leasantr*

* مليش!!* *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انها الحقيقه
> هنعلق *نقول ايه بقي* ؟


*بجد ؟؟؟*
*دة أعتراف من بنات حوااا ...فعلا ؟!!*
*مالك ؟؟ .....ههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ااااااه كويس بردو يجيب من الاخر-- *


 *دة الجحش ؟؟؟*
*



بلا وجع دماغ هو الواحد ناقص قرف و صداع و نكد-- المجال مفتوح بس للفرفوشات و النعنوشات و الفرحانات..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هههههههههههههههه *
*نفس الجملة ياربى اللى باسمعها سنيييين ...كربونة*
*أنتو حافظين و بتسمعوا لبعض ؟؟؟ *


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بجد ؟؟؟*
> *دة أعتراف من بنات حوااا ...فعلا ؟!!*
> *مالك ؟؟ .....ههههههههههه*



ماليش هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (19 يونيو 2012)

يا منجى المهالك
يارب من بنات حوااااااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *دة الجحش ؟؟؟*
> ...


*
 بجد  شوف الصدف--*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههالراجل دةبيقول كلام زى الفل .   تسلم يااخى الحبيب
* انا شايف عدو المراة رقم 2  اهلا وسهلا بيك يااخى الحبيب ايوة كدة لازم يكون فى قيادات جديدة هههههههههههه فى الحرب ضد حواء المفترية *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

_هنا الراجل فاشل في ارضاء حواء_
_ هقولك ليه..._
_ الاول حتى لو هي بتدلع ...بكلمه حلوه منه هيكسب الدلع ده _
_ويعرف يطلع الدلع ...  ع اساس الشباب كلهم بيقول البنات مفيهومش نقطة دلع ولا انوثه_
_ ثانيا.. اكيد البيه ده مبيدلعهاش وطول الوقت ازيك وازيك _
_وعندي شغل ومش عارفه ايه.. ف_
_هنا البنت بتحب تثير انتباه الشاب للموضوع ده _
_بطريقه معينه يمكن هي غلطت في الطريقه .. _
_بس هو معملش حاجه غير ان اول مره قفل وتاني مره _
_قلب وطلعت صورتو الحقيقه اللتي لا تختلف  عن باقي الشباب..._
_ ثالثا هو محسسني كانو بيحب واحده تانيه مش دي عشان مش عارف مالها ولا عارف يخليها كويسه _
_ جاتكم خيبه يا فاشلين وبتقولو عايزين دلع وانوثه وطمعانين ف بنات اليورو_
_ مش لما تفهمو اللي عندكو..._
_ انا علقت ع الراجل اللي في الكلاك مش الكلام ع شخصك يا عبود بيه_
_ وشكرا متابعه..._​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *= آلو ..*
> *( ترد بقمصة ) زى ما تكون بتكح فى وشه
> اهو نيتو سوده سوااااد
> * *- أهلا*
> ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _هنا الراجل فاشل في ارضاء حواء_
> _ هقولك ليه..._
> _ الاول حتى لو هي بتدلع ...بكلمه حلوه منه هيكسب الدلع ده _
> _ويعرف يطلع الدلع ...  ع اساس الشباب كلهم بيقول البنات مفيهومش نقطة دلع ولا انوثه_
> ...


* كلام جميل  وحلو طيب لو عكسنا الوضع والراجل مكان البنت د ة والبنت مكان الراجل كان هتعمل ذلك كدة دة كانت قالت امة وخالتك وعمتك وستك والجيرا ن وولاد الجيران واقارب  وكلام تانى لايصح  وكان دليت الرقم من تانى يوم *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * كلام جميل  وحلو طيب لو عكسنا الوضع والراجل مكان البنت د ة والبنت مكان الراجل كان هتعمل ذلك كدة دة كانت قالت امة وخالتك وعمتك وستك والجيرا ن وولاد الجيران واقارب  وكلام تانى لايصح  وكان دليت الرقم من تانى يوم *


_لا يا يوليوس
هقولك حاجه حتى لما البنت بتصر انها تعرف الراجل ايه اللي مزعلو وتفضل تسال او مثلا بتتصل بيه بيقول دي زهقتني ف عيشتي...
البنت لما حبيبها بيزعل ..هي بتدور تراضيه,, لكن طبيعة الراجل زيادة الاهتمام بيه هو بيعتبرو  زن منها وتدخل...
في كتير شخصيات مبتديش حتى الفرصه للمراه انها تراضيه او تعرف مالو وتكون صديقتو وحبيبتو ف ان واحد..الراجل الشرقي بيحب حاجات وبيطلبها من الست وف نفس الوقت بيرفضها من المراه .. يعني مش بيعجبهم العجب..._


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه عامله نفسها زعلانه و هو يعيط مالك ؟ قالت مافيش متسكت و تسيبها يا عمي مالك انت و هي مالك مفيش يعني بنظموا مسيرة حب في التحرير  واحد يقف فوق المنصة و يردد الشعار : مالك و  الناس تقول مافيش ههههههه اول الرجال تقول مالك و النساء تقول مافيش كده احلى هههههه 
*​


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

*اعدااء المراْة زادوا واحد ماشى بس المفروض تقول اللى ليك واللى عليك يعنى مثلا ليه مفتكرتش لما يتاخر البيه فى شغله والغلبانه  اللى فى البيت تقلق عليه وتتصل بيه  تطمن ويقوم هابب فيها  ويقولها مفيش جاى جاى عاوزه ايه ويزعق عااااوزه ايه اجيبه معايا ولما  يجى ويحس على دمه باللى عمله والاسلوب اللى اتكلم بيه يقولها ببساطه جدا معلش كان عندى مشكله فى الشغل دا مش بتسمعوه صح   يا ساتر منكم  رجاله  عبود ويوليوس كده المفروض  يحصل انقلاب نسائى فى المنتدى وممنوعين من مناقشة اى موضوع له علاقه بالنساء الفاتنات المظلومات*


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههالراجل دةبيقول كلام زى الفل .   تسلم يااخى الحبيب
> * انا شايف عدو المراة رقم 2  اهلا وسهلا بيك يااخى الحبيب ايوة كدة لازم يكون فى قيادات جديدة هههههههههههه فى الحرب ضد حواء المفترية *


 تسلم يا اخى اه طبعا مين يشهد لعبود  غير عدو المراْه  ههههههه


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *اعدااء المراْة زادوا واحد ماشى بس المفروض تقول اللى ليك واللى عليك يعنى مثلا ليه مفتكرتش لما يتاخر البيه فى شغله والغلبانه  اللى فى البيت تقلق عليه وتتصل بيه  تطمن ويقوم هابب فيها  ويقولها مفيش جاى جاى عاوزه ايه ويزعق عااااوزه ايه اجيبه معايا ولما  يجى ويحس على دمه باللى عمله والاسلوب اللى اتكلم بيه يقولها ببساطه جدا معلش كان عندى مشكله فى الشغل دا مش بتسمعوه صح   يا ساتر منكم  رجاله  عبود ويوليوس كده المفروض  يحصل انقلاب نسائى فى المنتدى وممنوعين من مناقشة اى موضوع له علاقه بالنساء الفاتنات المظلومات*



*اختى نيفيان انا معك في هذا الامر المرأة مظلومة كثيراً انا رأيت الكثير من المواضيع التى تسيئ الى المرأة و لم ارى موضوع واحد يتكلم عن الرجل ، فأنا معك في هذا الانقلاب احملي السلاح حتى نحارب اول عدو يوليوس ثم نصفي الباقيين ههه *


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *اختى نيفيان انا معك في هذا الامر المرأة مظلومة كثيراً انا رأيت الكثير من المواضيع التى تسيئ الى المرأة و لم ارى موضوع واحد يتكلم عن الرجل ، فأنا معك في هذا الانقلاب احملي السلاح حتى نحارب اول عدو يوليوس ثم نصفي الباقيين ههه *


 


هههههههههه الى الامام اخى العزيز العالم دى مينفعش معاها غير الفكر المسلح والجهاد فى  سبيل انصاف المراْه من ايديهم وعقولهم الظالمه هنصفى مين الاول  عبود  ولا يوليوس انا بقول نبتدى بالراس الكبيره عدو المراْه الاول وبعدين  اعتقد ان عبود لما يشوف القائد بيتعذب هيسلم  ويبقا من انصار المراْه و يدافع عن حقوقها ...  لكن ايه رايك ندبح الاول ولا نسلخ؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

الحق يا عبووووود
الموضوع سيطرو عليه الاخوان .. فيه ذبح وسلخ


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الحق يا عبووووود
> الموضوع سيطرو عليه الاخوان .. فيه ذبح وسلخ


 


ههههههههه ايه رايك لولو نسلخ الاول ولا ندبح  الاول ؟


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

*ايه الصمت الرهيب دا شكلهم خافوا بجد وقفلوا اجهزتهم هههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههه ايه رايك لولو نسلخ الاول ولا ندبح  الاول ؟


ههههههه
لازم يبقى في استمتاع في العمليه اكيد
شوفي الطريقه وانا معاكي


----------



## sparrow (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مالك ؟ ماليش ....ههههههههههههه*



الصراحه الكدب خيبه يا اخ عبود 
علطول اقول مليش هههههههههههههه


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> هههههههههه الى الامام اخى العزيز العالم دى مينفعش معاها غير الفكر المسلح والجهاد فى  سبيل انصاف المراْه من ايديهم وعقولهم الظالمه هنصفى مين الاول  عبود  ولا يوليوس انا بقول نبتدى بالراس الكبيره عدو المراْه الاول وبعدين  اعتقد ان عبود لما يشوف القائد بيتعذب هيسلم  ويبقا من انصار المراْه و يدافع عن حقوقها ...  لكن ايه رايك ندبح الاول ولا نسلخ؟؟؟


*
لا ذبح و لا سلخ نرمي قنابل ذرية فوقهم:crazy_pil ندمرهم، نقضي عليهم هاهاها ها دي ضحكة شريرة لا تدعوا احد راحت ايام سلخ الفراخ في مطابخ البيوت يا نســـاء و اتى وقت القنــــابل الذريـــــــة لا تدعوا احداً ياكل من هذا العدوا و لا يشرب و لا يـــــــدخل الـــــــــحمــام ، حتى نقضي عليهم قبل ان يقضوا حاجتهم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ، اشكرك يا سيدتي نيفيان و نحن على دربك  نمضي يا قائدتنا و لن نستلسم و كما نعدك ان نواجه الملك الظالم يوليوس عدونا جميعاً و نقضي على جيشه اعداء بطيخات الحياة ههههههههههههههه *


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *ايه الصمت الرهيب دا شكلهم خافوا بجد وقفلوا اجهزتهم هههههههههههههه*



*فين بيروحوا يعني انا في المرصاد هأعمل فيكم سلطة حريم يا اعداء


*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *ايه الصمت الرهيب دا شكلهم خافوا بجد وقفلوا اجهزتهم هههههههههههههه*


اول ما تشوفي عبود اهربي يا نيفان
ياخوفي من ردودو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الحق يا عبووووود
> الموضوع سيطرو عليه الاخوان .. فيه ذبح وسلخ


*أنتى السبب ...أغيب تلات أربع ساعات ارجع الاقى كدة ؟؟؟*
*مين قال انى عدو ( النون )* 
*ألا ساء ما تحكمون ,,,,*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

sparrow قال:


> الصراحه الكدب خيبه يا اخ عبود
> *علطول اقول مليش* هههههههههههههه


*آآآآدى أعتراف تانى من ( نون ) ...*
*جبتش حاجة من عندى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *ايه الصمت الرهيب دا شكلهم خافوا بجد وقفلوا اجهزتهم هههههههههههههه*


*نحنو لا يُمهمُنا ....أنتى فهمتى غلط خالص ...*
*أتنين من بنات بنى جَلدَتك أقروا وأعترفوا ...*
*لست عدواً للمرأة ...ولكننى عدو لدود للنكد ....*
*ألبس يايوليوس لوحدك ...ياما حذرتك وقلت لك *
*هن رحمتون لنا ............*


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى السبب ...أغيب تلات أربع ساعات ارجع الاقى كدة ؟؟؟*
> *مين قال انى عدو ( النون )*
> *ألا ساء ما تحكمون ,,,,*



*ههههههههههههه حلوة اوي *


----------



## مسرة (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _هنا الراجل فاشل في ارضاء حواء_
> 
> _هقولك ليه..._
> _الاول حتى لو هي بتدلع ...بكلمه حلوه منه هيكسب الدلع ده _
> ...


 

اذا تسمحي لي اقتبس كلامك و اعلق عليه   انتي الي تقصديه من كلامك انه البنت هنا تحتاج تسمع كلام حلو بيخفف زعلها و يزيله .. طيب هو بيحاول بطريقته ان يسأل عن سبب الزعل عشان يشوف المشكلة ايه و بكده هيعرف يرضيها بعدما يفهم الموضوع ايه ... انا لو كنت زعلانه من تصرف هو عمله ما كنت هرضى بكم كلمة حلوة يقولها عشان يخلصني من النكد او الزعل الي انا فيه 
و انا شفت بسؤاله المتكرر عن سبب زعلها .. شفت اهتمام منه كبير و هذا لوحده بيخفف الزعل لما تشوفي الشخص الي بيهمك ما راضي يتركك الا و يعرف سبب زعلك ..  

و ما عدا ذلك ف انا منتظرة الباقي لكي تصل الفكرة لنا كاملة .. شكرا عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

مسرة قال:


> و ما عدا ذلك ف انا منتظرة الباقي لكي تصل الفكرة لنا كاملة .. شكرا عبود


*متشكر ليكى قوى ...أنا فى أنتظار نونات أخرى ترد*
*فى انتظار ( شقاوة ) ورد طبى "يشفى " الغليل ..*
*وفى انتظار ( وايت آآنجيل ) فى رد فلسفى عشان أضرب روحى بالنار ...*
*التالتة بقى مش منتظر منها رد  ...*
*هتقولى ماليش ....*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

مسرة قال:


> اذا تسمحي لي اقتبس كلامك و اعلق عليه   انتي الي تقصديه من كلامك انه البنت هنا تحتاج تسمع كلام حلو بيخفف زعلها و يزيله .. طيب هو بيحاول بطريقته ان يسأل عن سبب الزعل عشان يشوف المشكلة ايه و بكده هيعرف يرضيها بعدما يفهم الموضوع ايه ... انا لو كنت زعلانه من تصرف هو عمله ما كنت هرضى بكم كلمة حلوة يقولها عشان يخلصني من النكد او الزعل الي انا فيه
> و انا شفت بسؤاله المتكرر عن سبب زعلها .. شفت اهتمام منه كبير و هذا لوحده بيخفف الزعل لما تشوفي الشخص الي بيهمك ما راضي يتركك الا و يعرف سبب زعلك ..
> 
> و ما عدا ذلك ف انا منتظرة الباقي لكي تصل الفكرة لنا كاملة .. شكرا عبود


_لا انا مش قصدت انو يراضيها بكام كلمه لو هي زعلانه
قصدي يعني يمكن من اسلوبو العادي هي حاولت تثير انتباهو لشيئ معين بس هو فشل فانو يعرف يطلع منها سبب زعلها  ع حسب كلامو ...
وتفتكري هو هنا ما سابها الا وراضاها.. بالعكس الواحد لما بيكون زعلان او مدايق يمكن كلمة مالك دي بتزيد ..انا اتكلمت عن الفشل في ارضائها سواء ف زعلها او ايا كان.. وانتي وشفتي ما صدق وراح متصل تاني وقلب وظهر ع صورتو...
مشوفتش انا هنا اي اتهمام غير كلام او تقدري تقولي واجب هو بيعملو عشان يقولها انا عملت وانتتي الخسرانه مع انو معملش ...
شكرا لمداخلتك

_


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2012)

طب صدقنى يا عوبد جامدة جدا


----------



## نغم (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _هنا الراجل فاشل في ارضاء حواء_
> 
> _هقولك ليه..._
> _الاول حتى لو هي بتدلع ...بكلمه حلوه منه هيكسب الدلع ده _
> ...


 اتفق معك جدا فى كل كلمة قليتها وكنت هرد نفس ردك لكنك كفيتى ووفيتى
واعتقد الاغلبية فهموا من كلامك انه هو مجرد حبيب فاشل جدا
انا شفت انه هو حبيب بيحب حبيبته لكن طريقته فاشلة فى ارضائها واحتوائها شفت عنده نفص كبير فى احتواء حبيبته 
نعم هو بيحبها واضح من اصراه لفهم زعلها لكنه فاشل فى اسلوبه جدا وناشف جدا كانه حجر

وانا اتفق معك جدا ياعبود بانك ضد النكد وبشوف تصرفه كان سطحى جدا فى راضائها اما التصرف البديل فكان اكثر سطحية وينشى هوة عميقة فى التقارب الروحي والنفسي بينهم
ومن هذا التصرف بيقولوا كل بنات حواء انه رجال العرب معدومى المشاعر وبيشوفوا الرجل التركى اكتر تفهم وتعاطفى كذلك الغربي

واللى كتبته هو واقع معاش وحقيقي لذلك لايمكن انكاره ابدا وبيحصل مع الاسف فى اغلب العلاقات الزوجية نادرا ماشاهدت رجل يقدم الاحتواء اللى تحتاجه حواء وله فهم في التعامل معها..
شي ليس بالسهل طبعا:hlp:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب صدقنى يا عوبد جامدة جدا



*الجزء التانى أجمد ....ربك يستر ومايعملوش عليا حِلف الناتو*
*مش قد القذف الجوى أنا ...نورت*


----------



## مسرة (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *متشكر ليكى قوى ...أنا فى أنتظار نونات أخرى ترد*
> *فى انتظار ( شقاوة ) ورد طبى "يشفى " الغليل ..*
> *وفى انتظار ( وايت آآنجيل ) فى رد فلسفى عشان أضرب روحى بالنار ...*
> *التالتة بقى مش منتظر منها رد ...*
> *هتقولى ماليش ....*


 
هههههههههههه الله يقويك 
على فكرة في كتير شباب بيعملوا نفس الشي  ..  تسألهم يا اخي فيك ايه .. صار ايه .. بيتنرفزوا و بيعتبروك ان انت تحب تكبر المواضيع .. و ع الاساس هم بيقدورا يحملو في قلبهم و بيكبروا عقلهم لكن من جوا هم بيغلو غلي هههههههههه.. انا بكل الاحوال بتضايق من شخص يتضايق و بيعلن ضيقه بطريقة مخفية و غير واضحة و يطلب من الناس فهم كامل لحالته


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*ياشباب ...*
*هنزل لكم بالردود المناسبة لمثل تلك الحالات ...*
*الحل سهل جدا ..وأسهل مما نتخيل جميعاً ....*
*ففضلاً أنتظرونى مساءاً ...لى عودة ...*
*هههههههه أو ( ماليش ) *


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *لا ذبح و لا سلخ نرمي قنابل ذرية فوقهم:crazy_pil ندمرهم، نقضي عليهم هاهاها ها دي ضحكة شريرة لا تدعوا احد راحت ايام سلخ الفراخ في مطابخ البيوت يا نســـاء و اتى وقت القنــــابل الذريـــــــة لا تدعوا احداً ياكل من هذا العدوا و لا يشرب و لا يـــــــدخل الـــــــــحمــام ، حتى نقضي عليهم قبل ان يقضوا حاجتهم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ، اشكرك يا سيدتي نيفيان و نحن على دربك  نمضي يا قائدتنا و لن نستلسم و كما نعدك ان نواجه الملك الظالم يوليوس عدونا جميعاً و نقضي على جيشه اعداء بطيخات الحياة ههههههههههههههه *


 

طيب لا ياْكل ولا يشرب وفهمناها لكن لا يدخل الحمام؟؟!!!!! ههههههههههه
حلوه حتى نقضى عليهم قبل ان يقضوا حاجتهم جديده دى ههههههه
ومنين جبت اعداء بطيخات دى هههههههههه موتنى من الضحك هههههههههههه


----------



## مسرة (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _لا انا مش قصدت انو يراضيها بكام كلمه لو هي زعلانه_
> _قصدي يعني يمكن من اسلوبو العادي هي حاولت تثير انتباهو لشيئ معين بس هو فشل فانو يعرف يطلع منها سبب زعلها ع حسب كلامو ..._
> _وتفتكري هو هنا ما سابها الا وراضاها.. بالعكس الواحد لما بيكون زعلان او مدايق يمكن كلمة مالك دي بتزيد ..انا اتكلمت عن الفشل في ارضائها سواء ف زعلها او ايا كان.. وانتي وشفتي ما صدق وراح متصل تاني وقلب وظهر ع صورتو..._
> _مشوفتش انا هنا اي اتهمام غير كلام او تقدري تقولي واجب هو بيعملو عشان يقولها انا عملت وانتتي الخسرانه مع انو معملش ..._
> _شكرا لمداخلتك_


 
فهمتك .. تقصدي مثل كلام نغم .. ف الاحتواء هو الي بيلعب الدور المهم هنا و هو الطريقة الناجحة في ارضائها .. لكن حتى الرجل يحتوي المرأة شي ما سهل ابدا و لازم يعرف الطريقة الي تناسبها .. و قد تكون بمجرد ان يسأل عنها في كلمة كيفك .. ف حتى الرجل يقدر يتجاوب معها و يقدم لها الاحتواء تحتاج المرأة ان تكون اقل صلابة حتى يقدر يقوم بعمل شي .. لانه كلمة ماليش كلمة ناشفة و بتخلي الطرف التاني ما يعرف كيف يعالج الامر و حتى يمكن تزيد التوتر عنده مما يؤديه للفشل الكامل في هذه موضوع الاحتواء  الشكر لكِ


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

* انا  ممنتظر القيادة الحديثة كيف هيرد على بنات حواء . بس القائد الجديد   مسلح بالافكار وانا فى الخدمة يا ريس 
 وكلنا ورائك ياريس عبود  الى الامام . فى خونة فى المعركة . بيتعاملوا مع الاعداء منتظر ردود المعركة الكبرى مساءا اكون جهزت كام قنبلة نووية ويكون الاخ عبودى اطلق القنبلة النووية التانى   شكلها كدة هتولع نار ههههههههه*


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نحنو لا يُمهمُنا ....أنتى فهمتى غلط خالص ...*
> *أتنين من بنات بنى جَلدَتك أقروا وأعترفوا ...*
> *لست عدواً للمرأة ...ولكننى عدو لدود للنكد ....*
> *ألبس يايوليوس لوحدك ...ياما حذرتك وقلت لك *
> *هن رحمتون لنا ............*


 من انتم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههه انا مفهمتش غلط انت اللى اتراجعت عن موقفك لو انت فعلا ضدد النكد وعدو للنكد كنت  اخدت  موقف للرجال وموقف للنساء يعنى هما الرجال كلهم مظلومين دا انا اعرف رجال بيموتوا فى النكد ويمشوا للخناق بالمشوار لكن انت كلامك ومواقفك كلها مركزه على الستات  ودفاعك غير مقبول  جهز نفسك انت ويوليوس قيصر هتتسلخوا يعنى هتتسلخوا علشان تحرموا تظلموا المراْه تانى يا اعداء المراْه هههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *اختى نيفيان انا معك في هذا الامر المرأة مظلومة كثيراً انا رأيت الكثير من المواضيع التى تسيئ الى المرأة و لم ارى موضوع واحد يتكلم عن الرجل ، فأنا معك في هذا الانقلاب احملي السلاح حتى نحارب اول عدو يوليوس ثم نصفي الباقيين ههه *



*خيانة . خيانة اين السلاح ياعبود اين السلاح خيانة . جميع جنود يا ريتشارد خنوك .خيانة 
 البندقة ياهريدى يا ولدى  البندقة ياوليدى    التار ولا العار  خيانة :smil8:*


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *خيانة . خيانة اين السلاح ياعبود اين السلاح خيانة . جميع جنود يا ريتشارد خنوك .خيانة *
> * البندقة ياهريدى يا ولدى  البندقة ياوليدى    التار ولا العار  خيانة :smil8:*


 

هههههههههههههههههههههه هو اللى يكون مع الحق فى البلد دى يبقا خاين 
ال هريدى ال  لسه فى حد اسمه هريدى الايام دى ههههههههه


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> طيب لا ياْكل ولا يشرب وفهمناها لكن لا يدخل الحمام؟؟!!!!! ههههههههههه
> حلوه حتى نقضى عليهم قبل ان يقضوا حاجتهم جديده دى ههههههه
> ومنين جبت اعداء بطيخات دى هههههههههه موتنى من الضحك هههههههههههه




هههههه هذا مسلسل في راجل بكلم بناته فقال : فهمتوا يا بطيخاتي بشكل مضحك هههههه الكوميديا لا تنتهي معي ههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه هو اللى يكون مع الحق فى البلد دى يبقا خاين
> ال هريدى ال  لسه فى حد اسمه هريدى الايام دى ههههههههه



*منتظر ردود القائد الاعلى لدفاع عن حقوق الراجل  الاخ والمقاتل عبود فارس الميدان  الان ههههههههه
 بردو خيانة لجنسة .  دة هريدى دة اقوى الرجال واعنف الرجال واشجع الرجال فى الميدان والمعركة بيضرب جنودة الاول قبل الاعداء مش بيعرف ابوة فى الحرب ههههههههههههه*


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *منتظر ردود القائد الاعلى لدفاع عن حقوق الراجل  الاخ والمقاتل عبود فارس الميدان  الان ههههههههه
> بردو خيانة لجنسة .  دة هريدى دة اقوى الرجال واعنف الرجال واشجع الرجال فى الميدان والمعركة بيضرب جنودة الاول قبل الاعداء مش بيعرف ابوة فى الحرب ههههههههههههه*



*خخخخخخخخخخ هتشوف قايدتنا هتعمل فيكم ايه ( يا اعداء البطيخات ) 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> هههههه هذا مسلسل في راجل بكلم بناته فقال : فهمتوا يا بطيخاتي بشكل مضحك هههههه الكوميديا لا تنتهي معي ههههه


* وقعتوا فى شر اعمالكم  ونتكلم مقارنة بين البطيخة وحواء ههههههههه
 بطيخاتى   بما قولت  فلنا نظرة فى البيطيخة ونتكلم
  اولا اسمهابطيخة يعنى مؤنث تبع حواء يعنى 
 ثانيا :- محدش يقدر يفهما  يقدر لا تقدر تعرف حمرا ولا قرعة . نفس الفكرة حواء لا تقدر تفهمها تقولك حاضر يعنى لا ولا  يعنى نعم  عايز قاموس جنبها  
ثالثا :- قلب البيطخة  زى قلب المراة كلها  بذر يعنى يشيل ميلون واحد  زى البطيخة كلها بذر وهذا ايضا ينطبق على قلب حواء  اما الراجل الغلبان قلبة زى المانجو ما بيشل غير بذرة واحدة فقط لا غير 
رابعا:-  مدورة وبتدرحرج وهذا ايضا ينطبق  على حواء  بتبقى فيل صغير فى الشقة ويمكن تدحرج  فى البيت *
   هههههههههههههههههههه وقعتوا


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *منتظر ردود القائد الاعلى لدفاع عن حقوق الراجل  الاخ والمقاتل عبود فارس الميدان  الان ههههههههه*
> * بردو خيانة لجنسة .  دة هريدى دة اقوى الرجال واعنف الرجال واشجع الرجال فى الميدان والمعركة بيضرب جنودة الاول قبل الاعداء مش بيعرف ابوة فى الحرب ههههههههههههه*


 

هههههههههههههههههههههه فكرتنى بالسادات لما  بعد رحيل عبد الناصر طلع يقول فقدنا رجل من اشرف الرجال واحكم الرجال ........ هههههههههههههههه
اول مره اسمع عن هريدى  اقوى الرجال اللى  بيضرب جنوده قبل اعدائه ليك حق تفتخر بيه دا مفيش منه اثنين ههههههههههههههههههه طبعا لازم ميعرفش ابوه فى الحرب هو شكله مبيشوفش اصلا ههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *خخخخخخخخخخ هتشوف قايدتنا هتعمل فيكم ايه ( يا اعداء البطيخات )
> *​



* شوفوا  اهو شهد العميل عليكم بطيخات تقصد اية حضرتك بطيخات  انة يعنى بيدحرجو مش بيمشى على رجليهم علشان فيل صغير . 
 لالالا  لاحظ ياسيد ان كلامك جارح لالالالاوعيب عيب وبعدين انت لسة كنت معاهم.
 انا بهدى النفوس بس مش يصح الغلط بيطيخات مرة واحدةلالالا  عيب
 ارجع الى جنسك افضل واهلا وسهلا بيك فى القيادة ونحن قلبا ابيض بنسامح حتى مع الاعداء البطيخات زى ما قولت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * شوفوا  اهو شهد العميل عليكم بطيخات تقصد اية حضرتك بطيخات  انة يعنى بيدحرجو مش بيمشى على رجليهم علشان فيل صغير . *
> * لالالا  لاحظ ياسيد ان كلامك جارح الالالالالا  وعيب عيب وبعدين انت لسة كنت معاكم .*
> * انا بهدى النفوس بس مش يصح الغلط بيطيخات مرة واحدةلالالا  عيب*
> * ارجع الى جنسك افضل واهلا وسهلا بيك فى القيادة ونحن قلبا ابيض بنسامح حتى مع الاعداء البطيخات زى ما قولت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 هههههههههههههه  واضح جدا الحقيقه انك بتهدى النفووس والاوضح من كده انك عاوز  تشكك فى ولاء القائد الاول  والمدافع عن حقوق المراْه وتجذبه لسياستكم  الاخوان نضحوا عليكم   ال اهلا وسهلا بيك فى القياده هههههههههههههه وياترى  عندكم مرشد وكده يعنى ههههههه؟!!!!!:crazy_pil


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * شوفوا  اهو شهد العميل عليكم بطيخات تقصد اية حضرتك بطيخات  انة يعنى بيدحرجو مش بيمشى على رجليهم علشان فيل صغير .
> لالالا  لاحظ ياسيد ان كلامك جارح الالالالالا  وعيب عيب وبعدين انت لسة كنت معاكم .
> انا بهدى النفوس بس مش يصح الغلط بيطيخات مرة واحدةلالالا  عيب
> ارجع الى جنسك افضل واهلا وسهلا بيك فى القيادة ونحن قلبا ابيض بنسامح حتى مع الاعداء البطيخات زى ما قولت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*لا انا ارفض ان انضم اليكم ، و عيب عليك تعيب البطيخات انت لا تعرف البطيخ ليس كل من يمشي على رجليه مستقيم زيكم يعني لا تقدروا قيمة البطيخ . :t31:


*​


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * وقعتوا فى شر اعمالكم  ونتكلم مقارنة بين البطيخة وحواء ههههههههه
> بطيخاتى   بما قولت  فلنا نظرة فى البيطيخة ونتكلم
> اولا اسمهابطيخة يعنى مؤنث تبع حواء يعنى
> ثانيا :- محدش يقدر يفهما  يقدر لا تقدر تعرف حمرا ولا قرعة . نفس الفكرة حواء لا تقدر تفهمها تقولك حاضر يعنى لا ولا  يعنى نعم  عايز قاموس جنبها
> ...



*
المانجو يا منجوة ، معلش نحن نصدق لكن ايهما يفسد قبل البطيخ ام المانجو ؟ و البطيخ من داخل احمر يعني المحبة اما المانجو اصفر و يكون احيانا حامض فلا يأكل لا لا يا راجل 
*​


----------



## treaz (19 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى تزعلنى فى شارع وتصالحنى فى حارة وعايزة ارضى بسهولة بعينك طبعاااااااااا (هو دة مبدا اغلب البنات )علشان يحرم يزعلنى تااااانى ويرفع الرايا البيضة  :giveup:


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> هههههههههههههه  واضح جدا الحقيقه انك بتهدى النفووس والاوضح من كده انك عاوز  تشكك فى ولاء القائد الاول  والمدافع عن حقوق المراْه وتجذبه لسياستكم  الاخوان نضحوا عليكم   ال اهلا وسهلا بيك فى القياده هههههههههههههه وياترى  عندكم مرشد وكده يعنى ههههههه؟!!!!!:crazy_pil


*شطار في الخداع بس مش علي مينفعش* leasantr​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *
> المانجو يا منجوة ، معلش نحن نصدق لكن ايهما يفسد قبل البطيخ ام المانجو ؟ و البطيخ من داخل احمر يعني المحبة اما المانجو اصفر و يكون احيانا حامض فلا يأكل لا لا يا راجل
> *​



* هو الاخ اول مرة يسمع عن البيطيخ  اول مر ة  صح .مش سمعت عن قرعة ابدا خالص  الظاهر حضرتك 
  على الاقل المانجة بتنحط فى ورق وتغلف ولها معامله خاصة . مش البطيخة ترمى لبعض فىا لتحميل  و  واحيانا تقع وينكسف المستور ياقرعة لا حمرا حتى المانجو لو وقع يا مانجو  ممكن تكون المانجة صنف تانى وتمشى لكن البطيخ لو وقع يامان 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *شطار في الخداع بس مش علي مينفعش* leasantr​



*مش خداع ولاحاجة بس بالعقل واحد بيدافع عن حواء يقول عليهم بيطيخات يعنى معقولة  بالعقل يقولك نحارب اعداء البطيخات . اصل هم كدة حواء بيتحب اللى يخدعها يبقى مين اللى شاطر فى الخداع اللى معروفة انة عدو المراة ولا اللى عامل نفسه صاحب حق وبيدافع عن حقوق حواء وبيقول عليهم بيطيخات   اصحاب العقول فى راحة الظاهر راحو بيصيفو  وعجبى*


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * هو الاخ اول مرة يسمع عن البيطيخ  اول مر ة  صح .مش سمعت عن قرعة ابدا خالص  الظاهر حضرتك
> على الاقل المانجة بتنحط فى ورق وتغلف ولها معامله خاصة . مش البطيخة ترمى لبعض فىا لتحميل  و  واحيانا تقع وينكسف المستور ياقرعة لا حمرا حتى المانجو لو وقع يا مانجو  ممكن تكون المانجة صنف تانى وتمشى لكن البطيخ لو وقع يامان
> *


*
نحن نحب البطيخ و انت تحب المانجو و كلاهما مفيد و كلاهما له ايجابيات و سلبيات و انت اكلت بطيخ و اكلت مانجوا و نحن كذلك .*


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *مش خداع ولاحاجة بس بالعقل واحد بيدافع عن حواء يقول عليهم بيطيخات يعنى معقولة  بالعقل يقولك نحارب اعداء البطيخات . اصل هم كدة حواء بيتحب اللى يخدعها يبقى مين اللى شاطر فى الخداع اللى معروفة انة عدو المراة ولا اللى عامل نفسه صاحب حق وبيدافع عن حقوق حواء وبيقول عليهم بيطيخات   اصحاب العقول فى راحة الظاهر راحو بيصيفو  وعجبى*




*لا انت مش فاهم القصد انا لا ادافع عن حواء نهائياً ان ادافع عن المرأة اياً كانت لا نقول ان البنات كاملين و لا الرجال كاملين و لكن ما رأيته ظلم في حقهم بصدق لا يوجد مدح في الجوانب الايجابية و لكن استهداف شديد في الجوانب السلبية و هذا طبعاً ليس انصاف منك يا اخ يوليوس انا لا ادفع عن سلبيات المرأة و كل مرأة لها سلبيات تختلف عن الاخرى و كذلك الرجل و كلمة البطيخات ليس فيها خداع و انما مجاملة فقط لا غير لا تأخذ الامور يا يوليوس على انها بجدية تامة طالما تأمرت على المرأة و الان نتأمر عليك هههههه 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2012)

*عب حميييييييييييييييد ههههههههههههه جامدة و عايز رأى يشفى الغليل ... مش هخيب ظنك من عنونى ( كفاية اللى البنات عملو فيك بصراحة كفو و أفو :999: ) 
عندك حق النكد ممل و هى غلطانة انها تقول ماليش .. لان المفروض مكانتش ردت من الاساس هههههههه مش قص جحش بقص جحش ولا انتو بس اللى بتعرفو تحلقو يعنى :t30: 
لا كلام جد قبل ما نحكم عن الحالة اللى البنت وصلتلها دى نشوف ايه السبب .. ربما يكون هو عامل عملة سودة بجد و ربما تكون هى مايصة و بتتدلع .. فلو عامل عملة سودة صدقنى رد فعلها دة اقل رد فعل ممكن تعمله بنت فى ولد .. لكن لو هى بتتدلع تبقى غلطانة و الحق عليها .. شوفتنى و انا حقانية :smil16:

و جاء المساء اهون ... أين الجزء التانى يا عم الحبيب:wub: ؟؟؟*


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عب حميييييييييييييييد ههههههههههههه جامدة و عايز رأى يشفى الغليل ... مش هخيب ظنك من عنونى ( كفاية اللى البنات عملو فيك بصراحة كفو و أفو :999: )
> عندك حق النكد ممل و هى غلطانة انها تقول ماليش .. لان المفروض مكانتش ردت من الاساس هههههههه مش قص جحش بقص جحش ولا انتو بس اللى بتعرفو تحلقو يعنى :t30:
> لا كلام جد قبل ما نحكم عن الحالة اللى البنت وصلتلها دى نشوف ايه السبب .. ربما يكون هو عامل عملة سودة بجد و ربما تكون هى مايصة و بتتدلع .. فلو عامل عملة سودة صدقنى رد فعلها دة اقل رد فعل ممكن تعمله بنت فى ولد .. لكن لو هى بتتدلع تبقى غلطانة و الحق عليها .. شوفتنى و انا حقانية :smil16:
> 
> و جاء المساء اهون ... أين الجزء التانى يا عم الحبيب:wub: ؟؟؟*


*كلهم سكتوا تم التفجير بنجاح من قبل قواتنا المسلحة هههه ، الموضوع مش واضح ايه المشكلة بالزبط ممكن كبيرة او صغيرة الشخص الذي لا يعرف لب الموضوع لا يعرف مين على حق .
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و جاء المساء اهون ... أين الجزء التانى يا عم الحبيب:wub: ؟؟؟*


 *حصلنا الآن على الرد الطبى المعملى ...*
*وسننفض للرد الفلسفى لأن صاحبته تأخرت*
*وننزل لكم بالمفيد ....*
*فاصل أعلانى ونواااااااااااااصل*


----------



## Twin (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الجحش ( ولامؤاخذة ) وهو صغير بيجى له حلاق غشيم يحلق له بيقص له قوام قوام أى كلام ويخلص*
> *بينضرب مثل على اللى بيقصر المواضيع ويجيب م الآخر*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مالك ؟؟؟*



*طول عمري أعرف المثل ال بيقول ...*
* جزراية وقطمها جش :11azy:*
*مش قص جش :a4:*

*بس عادي أه كله بأربع رجلين 30:*​


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حصلنا الآن على الرد الطبى المعملى ...*
> *وسننفض للرد الفلسفى لأن صاحبته تأخرت*
> *وننزل لكم بالمفيد ....*
> *فاصل أعلانى ونواااااااااااااصل*



*الفاصل الاعلاني طول لساعات leasantr
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*بصوا بقى يا شباب ...*
*البنات نظروا للموضوع على أنه ظلم ليهم ..وأن الولد أحتمال يكون عامل عملة وغلطان ...*
*وانها عايزة اللى يحتويها ويحسسها بمشاعره ...ألخ ألخ ألخ*
*والولاد نظروا للموضوع على انه البنت نكدية ( حاشا لله ) ...*
*الغلطة فين ؟؟؟*
*عند الأتنين أكييد ....*
*طيب أزاى ؟*
*هنعيد لحضراتكم السيناريو من تانى ...*
*مرة من جهة الولد ...ومرة من جهة البنت ...*
*ودة مش معناه أن السيناريو اللى فات أونطة ....لأ*
*هو حصل وبيحصل كل يوم وكل ساعة وكل دقيقة ...*
*فضلاً أنتظرونا ......نطل طلة على نتائج الأنتخابات ونرجع لكم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*ننقل الآن سيناريو الحوار بعد أن يتصرف ( الشاب ) بطريقة جنتلة*
*ويتخلص من بدايات كآبة قد تقفز الى حديثه مع فتاته *​

*= آلو .*
*( ترد بقمصة ) زى ما تكون بتكح فى وشه*
*- أهلا*
*= أية دة ؟ مالك ياحبيبتى ؟*
*- ماليش*
*= شكلك زعلانة !!*
*- لأ مافيش*
******************************​ 
*= لأ فيه ...مين الوحش اللى زعلك دة ؟*
*- ياسلام ...!!!*
*= سلامين وحتة ودلع وكلام ...مين اللى أستجرى وزعل القمر** ؟!!*
*( نبرة دلال وتمنُع مع محاولة لأمساك أبتسامة تكاد تفلت منها )*
*- أنا عارفة بقى ...شوف أنت !*​ 
*شايفين ياشباب ؟ ...تحول مجرى الحديث وبقت البنت فى ايدك زى حتة الحلاوة السمسمية *
*************************
*= شاورى لى عليه وأنا آآجى أقطم لك رقبته *
*أبتسامتها فلتت منها غصب عنها *
*- ( ....................... )*
*- بتبتسمى لية ؟*
*- مش بابتسم ولا حاجة*
*= لأ ابتسمتى*
*- ياسلام وأنت يعنى شايفنى ؟*
*= طبعا شايفك ..ابتسمتى ..وبوستى السماعة كمان*​ 
*- بطل قلة أدب*
*= هبطل لو سيبتينى أرقع صداغ اللى زعلك قلمين *
*- هئ هئ هئ ...بلاش ..أحسن يزعل*​ 
*ياسلام عليك يا عوبد لما تقفل عداد سرعة النكد فى طريق مصر أسكندرية الصحراوى ...عدينا الرست يا رجالة ؟*
*عديناااا ....خش على فتحة الصدر بقى ولو مش قدها ما تخشش*​ 
*= لو مش قلتى مين اللى زعلك دلوقتى ..هنزل حالاً واجى لك أعرف بنفسى*​ 
*- تيجى فين يا مجنون أنت...؟!!هئ هئ هئ ..أنت عارف الساعة كام ؟*
*= شالله تكون الفجر ...*
*- بجد ؟*
*= بجد ....*​ 
*خش بقى على اى موضوع يا باشا عايز تفتحه وأنسى أصلا هى كانت زعلانة لية ...يعنى تنفض بشياكة ..*​ 
*لأنها أكييد أكييد زعلانة من حاجة م الأتنين*
*(*) أما ان جنابك عملت عملة سودة مافيش داعى تفتح على نفسك فتوحات عمرو بن العاص*​ 
*(*) وأما هى بت رزلة وغاوية نكد ...*​ 
*وانا أستاهل أصلا انى ضيعت وقتى معاك ومعاها عشان أصالحكوا على بعض ...*
*شالله ما عنكوا أتصالحتوا ...*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*هنشوف بقى السيناريو من وجهة نظر البنت ...ونقارن*
*فاصل ونوااصل*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

_وده تمشي بيه في الشارع ازاي او معاه
عارف الاغنية بتاعة الاديبه  هيفاء  وهبي اللي بتقول
متقولش لحد انك تعرفني اصل انت بجد صحيح كاسفني...
اهو ده يتقالو كده ...
حسستني انو بيكلم عيل صغير وبيسكتو ويقولو اسكت 
ماما زمانها جاييه...
طبعا لو البنت غبيه هتسكت وتستنى مامتها تيجي اللي عمرها ما هتيجي
اللي هو معناتو ..اللي هي منتظراه منو...
برضو فاشل..
وسيبك مش تدخل بينهم يا عبود ولا تصالحهم


_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

_مشاركه مكرره...
_


----------



## جيلان (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *= آلو ..*​
> *( ترد بقمصة ) زى ما تكون بتكح فى وشه *
> *- أهلا*
> *= أية دة ؟ مالك ياحبيبتى ؟*
> ...


 
ههههههههه عندك حق بلا وجع قلب ما الى زعلان يقول وخلاص ايه الفضى ده


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

*انا جيت ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *انا جيت ​*


انا كمان جيت30: وانت منور بالاحمر
انت بتخوفنا ولا ايه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*ننقل الآن سيناريو الحوار من وجهة نظر البنت *​

*= آلو ..*​​​

*( ترد بحزم وقوة ) *​​​

*- أهلا*​​

*= أية دة ؟ مالك ياحبيبتى ؟*​​

*- ماليش*​​

*= شكلك زعلانة !!*​​

*- أيوة فعلا أنا زعلانة *​​

*= منى ؟؟؟*​​

*- ياسلام ...!!!**أمال من أمى ؟!*​​

*= الله الله الله ..لية التخبيط دة ..خيررر** ؟!! أنا عملت حاجة ؟*​​

*- طبعا ...عملت عملة سودة ومهببة ... *​​

*دخلت هى كدة فى المفيد ...أديله على دماغه بقى قبل ما يفوق *​​

*وقولى له اللى هببه أية بالظبط ...أوعى تضحكى دلوقتى لأحسن يبوظ مننا السيناريو وتبقى ( هفأ ) فى نظره*​​

*بعد الشرح والعتباب والآخذ والرد ....*​​

*= ايوة بس دة ما كانش قصدى خالص *​​

*بصى أحتمال يكون بيكذب ( ما تدقيش ) فوتى مش تقف لى ع الواحدة *​​

*- يعنى متفقين ان أنت غلطان ؟*​​

*- أكيد غلطان ..بس مش زى انتى مافهمتى *​​

*- يبقى حصل خير ...عملت اية النهاردة ....*​​

*أعتقد ان الموضوع ما اخدش منكم أكتر من خمس دقايق*​​

*ونضيف عليهم وقت شرح المصيبة اللى الواد هببها ....*​​

*حسب ما يكون هبب بقى ....*​​

*طيب انا راضى ذمتكم مش أحسن من *​​

*= مالِك ..؟*​​

*- ماليش ..*​​

*= مالِك ..؟*​​

*- ماليش ..*​​

*= مالِك ..؟*​​

*- ماليش ..*​​

*= مالِك ..؟*​​

*- ماليش ..*​​

*الى اللقاء مع ( آآآه من حواااا ...) الجزء الثانى *​​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههه دي حلوه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه دي حلوه


*أنهو فيهم يا لولو ؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا كمان جيت30: وانت منور بالاحمر
> انت بتخوفنا ولا ايه



* الناس هنا خايفة من حواء انا مش بخاف  . اللى له شوق فى حاجة يقول اة يعنى  احنا خدعان اوى  هههههههههه  
مع احترامى اخى الحبيب عبود هنزل حاجة فى الموضوع بتاعك وعلشان بردو تساعدنا على فهم الانسة حواء وتساعد الشباب  فى فهمهم وكمان مش يغلط الغلطة الرهيبة دة بعد اذنك​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*أنهى فيهم اللى حلوة يا لولو ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنهى فيهم اللى حلوة يا لولو ؟؟؟؟*


ههههههه انت عايز تمسك عليا غلط ولا ايه
اولا بصراحه اسلوبك في الكتابه كلهم عجبوني  وحلوين
انا قولت حلوه عن الاخرانيه عشان طلعت اللي فيها عليه من غير لف ولا دوران..لان الاساليب التانيه  هو طلع فاشل فيهم
فلما انت جبت من الاخر كانك فرحتلي قلبي فيه لاني كنت متغاظه من اخينا ده...
وشكرااا كتير ع المووضوع  يا عبوود


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

* دة حواء علشان كل واحد من الشباب  يفهم الشفرات دة ​*
*نعم = لا
لا = نعم

ممكن = إستحالة
               -----------------
أنا آسفة = سامحنى على إللي هيحصل
                           -------------
أنا محتاجة موبيل جديد = هاتلي موبيل وإلا 000
                           ------------------
القرار قرارك يا حبيبى = ورّينى كده هتعمل إيه ؟؟ وإبقى شوف
                       ---------------------
إعمل اللي إنت عاوزه يا حبيبى = هتدفع الثمن غاااااالي
                     ----------------------------
عاوزين نتناقش فى موضوع = عاوزة بس أعرفك أنا هعمل إيه
                         ----------------------
لا عادي أنا مش زعلانة = وحياة أمك لتشوف 
                      -----------------------
إنت زى القمر النهاردة = إيه القرف ده ؟؟ يا شيخ روح إحلق دقنك
                       --------------------------
خليك رومانسي واطفي النور = نام بقى واتخمد زهقتني
                          ---------------------------
أنا عاوزة شوية عفش فى البيت = أنا هغير عفش البيت كله 
                      -------------------------------
أنا باسمع صوت مزعج وأنا نايمة = إنت بتشخر وانت نايم يا لوووح
                       ---------------------------------
أنا هاكون جاهزة فى دقيقة يا حياتي = إقلع هدومك واتفرج على الفيلم أنا قدامي ساعة
                          ---------------------------
في حاجات لازم نتعلمها فى حياتنا = لازم تتعلم توافق على كل كلامى
                        -------------------------
إنت سامعنى يا حبيبى؟ = إنت أطرش مش بانادي عليك يابارد
                         -----------------------
إنت بتحبني يا حبيبي ؟ = ما انا عارفة !! إدفع بقى
                         -----------------
لو عملت حاجة يا حبيبى لازم أعرف = أنا هطلع عينك لو عرفت عنك حاجة
                         ------------------
إنت بتحبني قد إيه يا حبيبى = أنا عملت مصيبة سوده النهار

*​


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه انت عايز تمسك عليا غلط ولا ايه
> اولا بصراحه اسلوبك في الكتابه كلهم عجبوني  وحلوين
> انا قولت حلوه عن الاخرانيه عشان طلعت اللي فيها عليه من غير لف ولا دوران..لان الاساليب التانيه  هو طلع فاشل فيهم
> فلما انت جبت من الاخر كانك فرحتلي قلبي فيه لاني كنت متغاظه من اخينا ده...
> وشكرااا كتير ع المووضوع  يا عبوود


*
مين بالزبط اخينا ده ؟ قولي بلاش تعملي لغز:t31:*


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

*عبود ويوليوس قيصر لسه مصممين على شن هجومى حربى مسلح على المراْة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا ايه النظام؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *
> مين بالزبط اخينا ده ؟ قولي بلاش تعملي لغز:t31:*


هههههههههه
مش هقول
فك اللغز انت


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *عبود ويوليوس قيصر لسه مصممين على شن هجومى حربى مسلح على المراْة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا ايه النظام؟*



* نعم للحرب*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

حرب حرب لغاية ما اسرائيل سمعتكم وجهزت جيوش ع الحدود..يلا ورونا بقى هتعملو ايه في الحرب..انا من الدول الشقيقه هتفرج بقى...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
بغض النظر عن السيناريوات دي هههههههههه
ميرسي كتيييييييييييييير
لان بجد بجد ضحك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * نعم للحرب*​


 اذن هيا بنا ..... هريدى موجود ههههههههههههههه
 اين انت يا ووتر  لولو موجوده استعدوا كل واحد ياخد ساتر  هههههههه
استنوا بس اقر الاخ عبود  كتب ايه:t31:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> اذن هيا بنا ..... هريدى موجود ههههههههههههههه
> اين انت يا ووتر  لولو موجوده استعدوا كل واحد ياخد ساتر  هههههههه
> استنوا بس اقر الاخ عبود  كتب ايه:t31:


ههههههههه حاضر هنستنى


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

* محدش من البنات يفك الشفرة دة *


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> اذن هيا بنا ..... هريدى موجود ههههههههههههههه
> اين انت يا ووتر  لولو موجوده استعدوا كل واحد ياخد ساتر  هههههههه
> استنوا بس اقر الاخ عبود  كتب ايه:t31:


* شوفى الشفرات دة ابتاعتكم ولا  واية الحل يابنت حواء   يعنى واحدة اقول نعم = لا  ويعنى اية لا = تساوى نعم  دة اية بقى *


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * دة حواء علشان كل واحد من الشباب  يفهم الشفرات دة ​*
> 
> *نعم = لا*
> *لا = نعم*​
> ...


هههههههههههه لعلمك بقا فى رجال كتير مبينفعش معاهم غير كده:smil8:


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

* رفعتوا الرايا البيضة من اول قنبلة  اما لو هريدى جه هتعملوا اية هتقتلو ا بعض ههههههههههه​*


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * شوفى الشفرات دة ابتاعتكم ولا  واية الحل يابنت حواء   يعنى واحدة اقول نعم = لا  ويعنى اية لا = تساوى نعم  دة اية بقى *


 


انتم ليه مصممين  تشوفوا عيوب وكلام الستات وناسيين تماما الست ليه وصلت للحاله دى ليه بتتعامل بالشكل دا مش من اللى بتشوفه من كل جنس الرجال سواء من اخوها ولا  ابوها ولا جوزها للاسف الراجل من يوم تواجده على الارض وهو مخلوق انانى وعاوز يتشال على كفوف الراحه ولازم يتعامل بزوء ورقه وبشاشه وفى المقابل  هو راجل  شئيان  وتعبان فى شغله مينفعش يطول باله مينفعش يكون هادى ورومانسى ومينفعش ومينفعشleasantr


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * رفعتوا الرايا البيضة من اول قنبلة  اما لو هريدى جه هتعملوا اية هتقتلو ا بعض ههههههههههه​*


 هريدى شكله راح يعزى فى حسنى مبارك   الرئيس حسنى مبارك تعيشوا انتم


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> انتم ليه مصممين  تشوفوا عيوب وكلام الستات وناسيين
> لان  مش شايف حسنه واحدة صغنونة حدة نخزى بيها العين حتى ههههههههه
> تماما الست ليه وصلت للحاله دى ليه بتتعامل بالشكل دا مش من اللى بتشوفه من كل جنس الرجال
> * دة على اساس هو طلع امنا حواء من الجنة . دة على اساس  سرينة الازعاج فى البيت. ولادة على اساس اول ما تشوفة اول الشهر جيبت المرتب يامنيل وهات كلام يعلم بية ربنا *
> ...



 نورتى الموضوع حلو الراجل بيدلع دة وكفوف الراحة بس اهههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*الموضع سهل يا بنات ؟؟؟*
*سهل ياشباب ؟؟؟*
*حد غاوى نكد تانى ...بنات أو أولاد ؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

لا كفايه كدا نكد

هتطلع كل القطط الفطسانه فينا ولا ايه
يابني احنا ملايكه وفاضلنا جناحين بس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا كفايه كدا نكد
> 
> هتطلع كل القطط الفطسانه فينا ولا ايه
> يابني احنا ملايكه وفاضلنا جناحين بس


*الكلام للشباب والبنات*
*مش للبنات بس*
*أتحل الموضوع بسهولة*
*زى ما شفتى*


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا كفايه كدا نكد
> 
> هتطلع كل القطط الفطسانه فينا ولا ايه
> يابني احنا ملايكه وفاضلنا جناحين بس



هههههههههههههههههه هذه اكثر مشاركة ضحكت فيها نيفيان انت عدوة شرسه ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الكلام للشباب والبنات*
> *مش للبنات بس*
> *أتحل الموضوع بسهولة*
> *زى ما شفتى*



*هههههههههه عبود انت داهية داهية محدش يقدر عليك ههههههههه* ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا كفايه كدا نكد
> 
> هتطلع كل القطط الفطسانه فينا ولا ايه
> يابني احنا ملايكه وفاضلنا جناحين بس



* ملايكه ملايكه  وبس لى سؤال هو الشيطان ممكن يطلع له جناجين بردة ولا 
 نسيت انتم ملايكة ملايكه*


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * رفعتوا الرايا البيضة من اول قنبلة  اما لو هريدى جه هتعملوا اية هتقتلو ا بعض ههههههههههه​*



*
لم نرفعها بعد نحن نقاتل بشراسة هههههههههههههههه حتى ننتصر  *


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 يونيو 2012)

قلبي معاك يا عم عبود هههههههه

موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## مسرة (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ننقل الآن سيناريو الحوار بعد أن يتصرف ( الشاب ) بطريقة جنتلة*​
> *ويتخلص من بدايات كآبة قد تقفز الى حديثه مع فتاته *​
> 
> *= آلو .*
> ...


----------



## مسرة (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ننقل الآن سيناريو الحوار من وجهة نظر البنت *​
> 
> 
> *= آلو ..*​
> ...


 
وصلت فكرتك لهذا الجزء في هذا الحوار .. منتظرين التكملة ​


----------



## أَمَة (20 يونيو 2012)

بس حواء مش كده في الدول الباقية


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> بس حواء مش كده في الدول الباقية


 


حواء مش كده فى اى مكان ولا فى العالم كله عمرها ما كانت بالسطحيه والغلايه دى عمرها ما كانت افعى  وعاوزه تنكد على الراجل وخلاص  فى ستات كتير بتكون عايشه ومتحمله الكثير علشان خاطر ولادها ومطوله بالها على المجنون النكدى اللى طلع من نصيبها وبتقول صليبى واتحمله ومتحملاه فعلا بحب لكن للاسف هما كده زى القطط ياكلوا وينكروا .... هههه
ايام تلاقى الراجل بيبوس الارض اللى ماشيه عليها مراته ويقولها من غيرك مكنتش هبقا حاجه  ويغنى عليها بقا  زى ما انتم عارفين وايام تانى يعمل زى ما بيعمل عبود ويوليوس قيصر كده مش عاجبهم حاجه وساخطين  ومش قابلين حد وسخطهم وقرفهم من الحياة دا مبيطلعش الا على المراْه الغلبانه المسكينه الللى متحمله الكثير:gun:


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الكلام للشباب والبنات*
> *مش للبنات بس*
> *أتحل الموضوع بسهولة*
> *زى ما شفتى*


ومفيش اسهل من كدا
يخليك للغلابه وتفضل ترشدهم في فعل الخير :gy0000:



watergold قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه هذه اكثر مشاركة ضحكت فيها نيفيان انت عدوة شرسه ههههههههههههه
> ​


هههههههههه
نيفيان مش شرسه
انت قصدك نيفينا انا :08:
ركز بقي اللي واخد عقلك




يوليوس44 قال:


> * ملايكه ملايكه  وبس لى سؤال هو الشيطان ممكن يطلع له جناجين بردة ولا
> نسيت انتم ملايكة ملايكه*



هههههههههههههههههههههه 
هو الاساس ملايكه
بس بتتحول لشوشو بسبب ادم
لو فكر مجرد فكره يلعب بديله :t26:


----------



## watergold (20 يونيو 2012)

> هههههههههه
> نيفيان مش شرسه
> انت قصدك نيفينا انا :08:
> ركز بقي اللي واخد عقلك




ههههههههه لبس في الاسماء فقط لا اكثر و الشراسة ليست من نصيب المرأة صحيح ههههه :vava:


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

*تشابه فى الاسماء عمل لبس  بس الشراسه موجوده طول ما ادم مستهبل فيها وعامل نفسه  مظلوم زى ما قالت نيفينا*


----------



## watergold (20 يونيو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> قلبي معاك يا عم عبود هههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك ​



*صلاتك له هو في حرب الان*:94::gy0000:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> ههههههههه لبس في الاسماء فقط لا اكثر و الشراسة ليست من نصيب المرأة صحيح ههههه :vava:



هههههههههههههههه ولا يهمك 
وشهد شاهد من اهلها
ايون كدا تعرفوا ان الرقه كلها في البنات
بس المثل بيقولك
اتقي شر من احسنت اليه
يعني محدش يتعود علي الرقه 
لان العصفور بيدافع عن عشه وصغاره ضد النسر :nunu0000:




نيفيان قال:


> *تشابه فى الاسماء عمل لبس  بس الشراسه موجوده طول ما ادم مستهبل فيها وعامل نفسه  مظلوم زى ما قالت نيفينا*


عندك حق يا جميله
احنا ملايكه لكن وقت الجد بنتحول :t26:


----------



## watergold (20 يونيو 2012)

> هههههههههههههههه ولا يهمك
> وشهد شاهد من اهلها
> ايون كدا تعرفوا ان الرقه كلها في البنات
> بس المثل بيقولك
> ...



:smi200:
*تحت امرك *


----------



## ميرنا (20 يونيو 2012)

عارفين الاحلى من كل دا ايه لما يحس حتى لو ردت عليه بطريقة لطيفة بس هو حاسس انها مضايقة دى اجمل بكتييييييييييير


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> عارفين الاحلى من كل دا ايه لما يحس حتى لو ردت عليه بطريقة لطيفة بس هو حاسس انها مضايقة دى اجمل بكتييييييييييير



صح بيكون احساس روعه بالنسبه ليها
انه حاسس بيها حتي من غير ما توضحله دا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> صح بيكون *احساس روعه* بالنسبه ليها
> انه حاسس بيها حتي من غير ما توضحله دا


*يعنى ماطلعش المسكين غلطاااان ؟؟؟؟؟*
*قلبتوها حرب لية بقى ؟؟؟*
*الموضوع عايز يقول ::gun:*
*أنه فيه مشاكل بتحصل بين أى حبيبين ...*
*هل هى تافهة وألا مشاكل ليس لها حل ؟؟*
*قبل رجليهم ما تيجى فى الخية ..*
*فيه مشاكل بقى بعد ما يتدبسوا *
*ودة موضوع تاانى ....*
*أخيراً :*
*مين طلع عليا انى عدو المرأة ؟؟؟؟؟:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى ماطلعش المسكين غلطاااان ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *قلبتوها حرب لية بقى ؟؟؟*
> *الموضوع عايز يقول ::gun:*
> *أنه فيه مشاكل بتحصل بين أى حبيبين ...*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
اوقات بيكون غلطان لكن من حب البنت ليه
بتحاول تمشي المركب 
حتي لو علي حساب زعلها وكرامتها نوعا ما
واوقات بتقدر ظروفه وبتديله اعذار قبل ما يقول 

لكن 
لما يحسسها بانه حاسس بيها من غير ما تقوله
وعارف انه مضايقها بقصد او بدون
او حتي لو مش هو السبب في زعلها
وهو حسسها ان بيحس باقل شئ بيضايقها
دا بيطيرها من الفرحه وبيخلها تنسي كل شئ زعلها
مهما كان كبير
والاحساس نعمه علي راي واحد مش اعرفه :smile02

ومش انا اللي طلعت عليك عدو المرأة
لاني عارفه عنك غير كدا :smile02


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

اكتبلك الحوار انا بنون النسوه يا عبود تشوف هيطلع ازاي؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اكتبلك الحوار انا بنون النسوه يا عبود تشوف هيطلع ازاي؟؟


 *أكتبى يا لولو ....بس بالمصرى ..مغربى مش هفهم ولا كلمة *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أكتبى يا لولو ....بس بالمصرى ..مغربى مش هفهم ولا كلمة *


ههههههه مهو ده الفرق لازم يكون مغربي 
وافضل اضحك لوحدي انا ..وانا   اللي ارد ع نفسي
بهزر اكيد بعد كتابتك واسلوبك طبعا انت وفيت ...
ومستنيين الجزء التاني


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

*نيفين تعتقدى فى رجاله لسه بتحس؟؟؟؟؟ اشك فى ذلك *
*لو كانوا بيحسوا فعلا مكنتش نص ستات الدنيا اكتئبت وماتوا ناقصين عمر منهم*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *نيفين تعتقدى فى رجاله لسه بتحس؟؟؟؟؟ اشك فى ذلك *
> *لو كانوا بيحسوا فعلا مكنتش نص ستات الدنيا اكتئبت وماتوا ناقصين عمر منهم*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو من جهه في لسه رجاله بتحس ففي بصراحه
بس بنسبه ضئيله جدااااااااااااااااااا

لكن بيحسوا ان دا ضعف في رجولتهم 
وان ممكن الست تركبه بعد كدا ومش يعرف يفرض رأيه عليها
فيحاول بكل جهده مش يبن دا للاسف
ميعرفش انه لو عمل كدا وحس بيها
هي هتشيله في نني عينيها :08:
بس نقول لمين يا اوختي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *نيفين تعتقدى فى رجاله لسه بتحس؟؟؟؟؟ اشك فى ذلك *
> *لو كانوا بيحسوا فعلا مكنتش نص ستات الدنيا اكتئبت وماتوا ناقصين عمر منهم*


*تؤ ...دول بقى كان فيه جملتين نكد أتحشرت فى زورهم ...أكتئبوا*
*ومنهن اللى بلعت ريقها بالخطأ ..أتسممت ماتت ....*


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تؤ ...دول بقى كان فيه جملتين نكد أتحشرت فى زورهم ...أكتئبوا*
> *ومنهن اللى بلعت ريقها بالخطأ ..أتسممت ماتت ....*


 


شوف الكلام !!!!! بذمتك انت كده مش عدو المراْه
ما انت كنت لسه بتقول انا مش عدو المراْه رجعت فى كلامك تانى ليه
علشان تعرف بس ان اللقب متفصل عليك:t7:


----------



## watergold (20 يونيو 2012)

*يا جماعة انا القائد الاعلى للدفاع عن حقوق المرأة لأحل الموضوع و نغلق الحكاية دي ان اسلوب الطرفين خطأ لا البنت و و لا الراجل و في النهاية كلنا نخطأ و كلنا لنا عيوب و ميزات و كدا خلصت الحكاية و انا لا انسحب من المعركة لكن اريد ان اعلن السلام مع الطرف الاخر و هذه اوراق الحرب :close_tem *

​


----------



## watergold (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى ماطلعش المسكين غلطاااان ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *قلبتوها حرب لية بقى ؟؟؟*
> *الموضوع عايز يقول ::gun:*
> *أنه فيه مشاكل بتحصل بين أى حبيبين ...*
> ...




*عدو مرأة ؟؟؟؟ انت حبيب المرأة انت عسل لكل مرأة ، انت كده *




*لكل مرأة متزعلش يا عبود ظلموك و احنا معاهم *​


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

معاهدة سلام

خلاص يا بنات اعلن عبود على الحدود انه مش عدو المراْه وانه بيتاْسف على الموضوع الجارح والمهين فى حق المراْه وانه مش هينزل فى جميع انحاء المنتدى مواضيع تمس مشاعر واحساس المراْه .... صح يا عبود يلا اتفضل وقع


----------



## watergold (20 يونيو 2012)

*يلا يا عبود وقع  حتى نعلن عن السلام يلا بلاش حروب العم بوش زهق
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2012)

* مين قال د ة استراحة محارب هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> نورتى الموضوع حلو الراجل بيدلع دة وكفوف الراحة بس اهههههههههههه


 


نو كومنت:t7:


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> نو كومنت:t7:



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 نو كومنت بردو


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

:gun:





يوليوس44 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نو كومنت بردو


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2012)

*


نيفيان قال:



			:gun:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


  انا هسكت مش حاجة بس علشان بس الناس سكتت بس لكن انا طبعا عدو المراة ولا هتنازل ابدا عن المبادى بتاعتى ابدا ابدا 
واهلا وسهلا بالمعارك الطاحنة فى اى وقت نحن جاهزون 24 ساعة فى اليوم*


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2012)

:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:





يوليوس44 قال:


> *  انا هسكت مش حاجة بس علشان بس الناس سكتت بس لكن انا طبعا عدو المراة ولا هتنازل ابدا عن المبادى بتاعتى ابدا ابدا *
> *واهلا وسهلا بالمعارك الطاحنة فى اى وقت نحن جاهزون 24 ساعة فى اليوم*


 

:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:  يا ابنى ابعدعنى يا ابنى :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> 
> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:  يا ابنى ابعدعنى يا ابنى :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:



*طبعا بنات حواء بتشيل المرايا الصبح   او ممكن تغطيها علشان   مش تنصدم لما تشوف نفسها اول ما تصحى من النوم طبعا . اصل بنات حواء تختلف كليا من الليل  او الصبح وسوف نتابعكم باقى الاحداث :t12:*


----------



## watergold (20 يونيو 2012)

*يوليوس انت لسه تريد الحرب؟ ماشي لا صلح معك و كمان تعتبر نفسك عدو للمرأة ماشي يا سيدي ( نحن في المرصاد )
*​


----------

